# New skull finished



## scourge999 (May 4, 2008)

I finally got a chance to get this new skull finished. It is a cast from a Caucasian Female. I am very happy it came out. While I make a lot of molds, it's never certain until you get the first casting out. I am proud of this one. Thanks for checking out the photos!


----------



## niblique71 (Dec 2, 2009)

Your work is always totally amazing. There is something extra creepy about this skull. For some reason other than you mentioning it, it seems more distinctly female than amy other skull I've seen. I didn't think that gender was so noticible in njust a skull.

My observations and comments aside, you're a genious.


----------



## Mr_Chicken (Nov 26, 2008)

That looks great. Interesting orbitals. I like the coloration, too. You really have to stop tempting me with these things.


----------



## scarrycher (May 30, 2012)

very nice!!!


----------



## CoolDJTV (Jun 28, 2011)

good job


----------



## Zurgh (Dec 21, 2009)

Another amazing skull from the skull master! Such attention to & rich in details... you always produce top notch work!


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Another beautiful mold job. The skull looks great


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

She has a lovely smile


----------



## DeadSpider (Feb 3, 2006)

She's beautiful Scourge.  Nice work!!


----------



## kenkozpgh (Sep 5, 2011)

Great job.


----------



## Dixie (Feb 18, 2009)

You are the master, the detail is phenomenal.


----------



## CreeepyCathy (Mar 28, 2009)

Wow! Wow! Wow! Another great one!!


----------



## Rahnefan (May 1, 2009)

I don't think a one-word post is accepted but if it was this would read:
"dude"


----------



## typoagain (Feb 27, 2012)

Very nice. 
There is a lot of detail I would not normally expect. 
You not normally see the extra shine on the teeth and wear at the gum line. I also rarely see suture lines on both ends of the zygomatic arch that are so well defined. You even have all the major foramina in place.
This is better than any of the skulls we had to use in my college anatomy class.


----------



## IMU (Apr 8, 2009)

Another great piece.


----------



## Copchick (Apr 10, 2012)

I love the coloring also, like she was just dug up, brushed off and a little dirt was left on. Very nice!


----------



## Pumpkin5 (Aug 8, 2010)

:jol: Quite Excellent. I can feel the grave dust coming off of her...so nice!


----------



## Headless (Sep 4, 2011)

It's all been said - I'll just add my "wow" to the list. Great job.


----------



## Troll Wizard (May 3, 2012)

Really a very nice piece. I take it that you've done this before, at least a couple of times! All kidding aside, you've done a really excellent job on the skull!


----------



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

She's a BITCH....'IN skull!
Great work as always, I am envious of your casting couch...er I mean casting talent!


----------



## Lirpa246 (Jul 18, 2012)

This is amazing!


----------



## poltergeist (Jul 10, 2011)

Wow, amazing!


----------



## Blackrose1978 (Aug 13, 2011)

Love it!! Want it!! lol! jealous of your talent!!


----------

